# Polish Village, Plymouth, May 08



## Scotty (May 17, 2008)

I was not sure where to put this, since it has a hospital, a school, houses and other buildings. so its here, if its wrong move it. 

A mate told me bout this site couple of weeks ago. I did a short visit with the GF, MrB and Lycos. after a short visit we decided that we should go back and spend more than a hour looking around.

in the time between our 1st visit and our 2nd visit, MrB told me that this site was already done by crashoverride 6months ago.
(linky here).
so I'm not going to say much about this site as i only know what I read on crash's post.

o yeah, this done with scrub, james and Mrb.

Hope you like.

the endless corridors





















































yup, thats right, i got my very on pan cleaner. Great!!


----------



## Scrub2000 (May 17, 2008)

A few of mine...




































Thanks for driving MrB

:thumb


----------



## reddwarf9 (May 17, 2008)

Awesome place u found there, great pics too, thanx for sharing with us


----------



## JulesP (May 17, 2008)

wow
That ivy in pic 8 on the walls looks almost painted on


----------



## Foxylady (May 17, 2008)

Aha, I know where you mean now, Scotty! 
Fabulous photos guys. This is such a great place. Interesting history to it too.


----------



## Pegasus2 (May 17, 2008)

Really nice pics there guys. Nice explore.


----------



## lycos (May 18, 2008)

*Great post fellas!*

Sorry I missed out this time round, but good to see your report n all the pics, that toilet look a bit tricky!,
Catcha soon guys!


----------



## *MrB* (May 18, 2008)

Was a good day out, thanks all. Here's a few from me:

Random graffiti





Maze of Corridors





Slight Damp problem in places









Big cooker





Workshop





Remains





The team


----------



## Mayrah (May 18, 2008)

great pictures mates..
hope to get there next thursday/friday ..

you look wasted at the group pict.. heh why?


----------



## *MrB* (May 18, 2008)

Thanks mayrah. We were pretty knackered, that site is massive! Buidling after building and corridor after corridor!


----------



## Scotty (May 18, 2008)

4hours we was there for and we missed another block out. lol

good site tho.

here is some pics from sarah.


----------



## thestig (May 18, 2008)

nice pics people! that place goes on and on and on..... having looked at flashearth again it looks like i missed some of it out when i went.
did you find that room with the bath in it that crashoverride took a pic of?


----------



## The_Revolution (May 19, 2008)

Cheer up guys  looks like a great explore and some fantastic pictures. Love the chair and wheelchair one from Scotty.


----------



## Scotty (May 19, 2008)

The_Revolution:=- thanks dude 

Mayrah:=- we spent about 4-5 hours walking around this site. it was a releath to sit down


----------



## King Al (May 19, 2008)

Cool pics guys, like the warped floor tiles


----------



## pet_rubber_duck (Mar 15, 2009)

Love ur photos guys, looks like a really cool explore  and i just love the sofa


----------



## Gingernuts (Mar 18, 2009)

*Cool place.*

I was over there today, and something is going on. There was an earth bank blocking the access road last time I looked. Its been dug out, so something is happening. Didn't have much time unfortunately.

Anyway, anyone fancy arranging a proper explore? PM if you want to arrange......


----------



## escortmad79 (Mar 19, 2009)

Gingernuts said:


> I was over there today, and something is going on. There was an earth bank blocking the access road last time I looked. Its been dug out, so something is happening. Didn't have much time unfortunately.
> 
> Anyway, anyone fancy arranging a proper explore? PM if you want to arrange......



There are still people living on parts of the site though 

Planning permission was sought to build a hotel & services there a while ago which was turned down.
The developers that tried to get permission put it back up for sale after it was refused


----------



## v-w-chick (Jul 7, 2009)

lookin to go here soon  looks very good


----------



## S1MON (Jul 8, 2009)

It's pretty much totally trashed now, the picture with the room full of lifted tiles, theres hardly any in that room any more. haha.


Secruity have been there alot more often, and apparently the police are going to the site every hour or two to check for people, so be warned.


----------



## tbkscott (Jul 8, 2009)

Great post guys love all the photo's, especially the floor tiles and the room with the ivy shot, great explore guys - well done.


----------



## PinkMini (Aug 10, 2009)

We (Skinns and JayM) went here a few months ago, we spent hoooours in there and still I don't recognise all the places in your pics. I thought we'd managed to get round all of it, apparently not!  A return trip is in order me thinks


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow looks an amazing site, great pics all of you too! 
I Heart the corridors!


----------



## graybags (Aug 10, 2009)

*Miles from Plymouth*

It's about time someone amended the title, it's feckin miles from Plymouth !

G


----------



## Graves (Feb 4, 2010)

**

hey guys, the pictures are incredible.
where abouts is this place and is it still accessible.. im doing a college project on abandoned buildings and this is perfection 
chaarrs


----------



## justcurious (Feb 4, 2010)

I think most of it has been demolished now, but may still be worth a try....you may get some material


----------



## krisan (Feb 5, 2010)

great pics! look like a fun but exhausting day!


----------



## escortmad79 (Feb 5, 2010)

justcurious said:


> I think most of it has been demolished now, but may still be worth a try....you may get some material


Not much left now if anything


----------



## stridersraven (Feb 5, 2010)

escortmad79 said:


> Not much left now if anything



nothing left, was up there last week visiting people. everythings gone. residential blocks school, hospital, the lot. all flattened. sorry x


----------



## steve_o (Feb 6, 2010)

End of an era


----------

